# Free boat



## p3dro (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello

I am now the lucky owner of a Ruffian 23.

I have been given her by a guy who needed more space in his barn and couldnt find a buyer.

I drove from Edinburgh to Bristol in my transit and hooked up my first boat on its trailer with new tyres, bearings, hydraulics and brake shoes!!!

Unbelievable, what a nice chap and his generosity overwhelmed me.

We had a trouble free 400 mile drive that took 9 hours.

The boat needs the hull gelcoated below the waterline. Its old coat has been planed off and ready for application.

The interior needs a bit of attention but not a lot to get her sailing. There are 5 good sails and all the ropes etc needed. Basically I have landed on my feet, the guys at the boatyard cannot believe my luck.

So hello and I will be actively using these forums for advice as I am very limited with my boating knowledge although I can sail a little.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Pete,

Congrats on the new (to you) boat. Hope she brings you hours of enjoyment.

FWIW, I'd recommend against regelcoating the hull below the waterline. That's going to be fairly expensive, and really isn't the best protection. Instead, I'd fair the hull with a thickened epoxy putty and finish with bottom paint. 

All the best,
PF


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

As far as recoating the bottom would a couple of coats of Interlux 2000/2001 barrier paint do the trick?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats and welcome!! You will soon learn, there is no such thing as a free boat. 

Be sure she is safe, which will take a bit more than a causal observation. Have you owned a boat before or did u buy her to learn to sail?

Pics would be great.

Again. Welcome..


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Captainmeme said:


> As far as recoating the bottom would a couple of coats of Interlux 2000/2001 barrier paint do the trick?


Maybe so, maybe no (hard to say without pics). Depending on how the original gelcoat was removed, and how deep the stripping went. If they used a power planer, then the hull's definitely gonna need to be faired first -- additional layers of glass may also be in order to restore hull thickness. If they sandblasted it off, then fairing's probably going to be in order. If they carefully sanded it off, then the barrier coat will probably be able to serve as a fairing compound (but a pretty expensive one.)

If it were me I'd fair, barrier coat, then paint. If the boat's not going to be left in the water (i.e., dedicated trailer sailer), then the barrier coat is probably overkill.

A preliminary question would be "why'd they strip through the gelcoat in the first place?" Accidental? Blisters?


----------



## p3dro (Feb 20, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Congrats and welcome!! You will soon learn, there is no such thing as a free boat.
> 
> Be sure she is safe, which will take a bit more than a causal observation. Have you owned a boat before or did u buy her to learn to sail?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replies.

I have had so many opinions on the hull I am actually bewildered by it all. The gel coat has gone taken down about 2-3mm.

I'm going to get a couple of experienced guys to see what they think is the best way forward.

I learnt to sail in 1985 when I was 14 and passed my dinghy courses. I sailed wayfarers and also crewed a 30ish footer for 10 days on Windermere when I was about 20.

Beer and girls got in the way and I stopped sailing. I have been sailing a Vivacity 21 for the last 6 months with no problems so although lacking in experience the sailing seems to have come back quite easily, the theory side is like my boat, in a bit of a state at the moment.

I will post up some pics later.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Free boats are pretty much like free lunches, eventually they cost you something.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

p3dro said:


> ....Beer and girls got in the way and I stopped sailing......


I hope you've figured out why, because they're the reason I'm still sailing.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

That is a heck of a drive from Edinburgh to Bristol. I love that there is a town called Portishead on the Bristol Channel. I assume the Bristol Channel is where you will be sailing?
There is a Ruffian 23 facebook page and several fleets of active racers as well Irish Ruffian Association 
The story of the boat is a fun read if you can find it.

Good luck with re-skinning the bottom. I smell some epoxy work in your future.
Cheers.


----------



## p3dro (Feb 20, 2012)

SlowButSteady said:


> Free boats are pretty much like free lunches, eventually they cost you something.


I am well aware of that after much researching but I figure I was looking at spending a couple of grand on a project boat anyway so a free boat is a much better place to start.

I planned about £500 to get her in the water so I think realistically I will spend about £1500 and a shedload of hours.


----------



## p3dro (Feb 20, 2012)

CalebD said:


> That is a heck of a drive from Edinburgh to Bristol. I love that there is a town called Portishead on the Bristol Channel. I assume the Bristol Channel is where you will be sailing?
> There is a Ruffian 23 facebook page and several fleets of active racers as well Irish Ruffian Association
> The story of the boat is a fun read if you can find it.
> 
> ...


Thanks I think I will need it, i'm searching for epoxy products already.

I went the other way, picked boat up in Bristol and drove to Edinburgh. I will be sailing the Firth of Forth out of Granton Harbour.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

p3dro said:


> Thanks I think I will need it, i'm searching for epoxy products already.
> 
> I went the other way, picked boat up in Bristol and drove to Edinburgh. I will be sailing the Firth of Forth out of Granton Harbour.


That could explain a lot. Scotsmen are known for their deep pockets so a free boat seems about right! (I'm a bit Scots myself :G)
Found Granton Harbour on google maps. It is practically downtown Edinburgh. Seems quite convenient. I visited Edinburr over 30 years ago. Beautiful place with plenty of water for sailing on the Firth of Forth.

I'm with the rest of the crowd in thinking that epoxy is a good way for re-skinning your boats bum. Gel coat is even nastier stuff to work with BTW as it is a polyester base resin that stinks to high heaven.
I'm not sure what epoxies you will find in Scotland but this website has very good 'use instructions' for their epoxy resin: WEST SYSTEM | Use Guides
It is worth reading even if you use a different brand.
Enjoy!


----------

